# Bulgarian Bags, Who uses them?



## Magnus82 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok, i made on several years ago and has been sitting in the corner of my gym ever since. Now i am cutting and like most, i hate cardio. Have done tabata in the past using a punching bag, box jumps, and crunches. I thought i would give the bag a try using tabata.  What an ass kickin!  Sweating, burning, veins everywhere. I blew up!  This thing is great. I think i made it around 35#.  Just wondering if anyone else hase used one. I think i have a new found love for cardio!


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 9, 2013)

*For those that do not know what the Bulgarian Training Bag is:*

Here are three videos regarding the Bulgarian Training Bag:


How To Make A Bulgarian Training Bag - Part I - YouTube








How To Make A Bulgarian Training Bag Part II - YouTube








40 Bulgarian Training Bag Exercises - Part III - YouTube


----------

